# App questions



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

I still don't understand the tone I SOMETIMES get when my arriving vehicle converges on the rider icon. I've read somewhere it means I'm on time, but then I can't believe I'm considered late that high a percentage of the time, without traffic, when I know no one following the laws could have done it any quicker (unless maybe every light was green). Does anyone know for sure what that tone means?
I don't use the passenger app. Does the rider app also show the car's icon direction rather than a pinging dot (like the driver app used to do)? I'm thinking if so, it's just an invitation for the screen starers to ***** in stupid speculation about why we're going the wrong way as we necessarily reorient ourselves navigating initial turn-arounds and negotiating one-way streets.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The rider app does show the car's direction.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought the arrival tone means just that - your GPS is within a certain distance of the request location. I could be wrong.

You should use the passenger app, it's good to see how many and where the other cars available are. When you request a ride it does show the car coming to get you. GPS orientation is funky though and everyone knows that. But if you are driving away from the passenger and they see that, they might think yes you are going the wrong way. Even if it's a detour or a one-way. I've had to make some funny routes around places and trying to find people - I've had some good laughs with passengers who watched me come get them as I circled like a blind hawk trying to find pray.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> You should use the passenger app, it's good to see how many and where the other cars available are.


I've used it like that, but not after a ride request.

Got to wonder how many passengers who are staring at their screen as you pull up are wondering why you drive like a blind hawk, but don't bother mentioning it, except in their rating.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

It may be a good idea to use Uber as a rider so you can see what happens from the riders point of view. 

I used it a few times before signing up as a driver (and still do sometimes whenever I go out) and its handy to know how the app works for when riders ask you questions about it.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I get the tone when arriving, but still need to press the arriving now button.

I've had a couple times where the rider is watching the app then immediately calls me wondering where i'm going, then I have to explain I just needed to U-turn.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

On my new uber app sometimes I see red shaded surge areas, sometimes yellow shaded area. Can't figure out the difference. Sometimes I see yellow shaded area with no surge as well. 

And still no navigation option.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Yellow means higher demand, it may surge, it may not. There's a graphic somewhere, just need to find it.

Found it: http://i.imgur.com/FMgXySn.png


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Guess the multicolored map isn't here in LA/OC yet... 

Would be cool though and help


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I've seen the yellow here in OC, but it doesn't last long. Only areas that surge are Newport, Laguna, and occasionally Main street in HB.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

If the area is gold (yellow) it means your rides will be paid in gold. If it's orange they will pay you in fruit and produce if you want. The red areas mean your ratings are going to get burned from 1.25x - 7x


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Not in London yet, had an email about it.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If the area is gold (yellow) it means your rides will be paid in gold. If it's orange they will pay you in fruit and produce if you want. The red areas mean your ratings are going to get burned from 1.25x - 7x


The fruit and produce might be worth more...


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Does anyone get the arrival tone EVERY time? Just wondering why I only get it sometimes? Read somewhere it means ontime, but just in a forum somewhere, not an authoritative source.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah I will get the tone every time, kind of a reminder to hit the Arriving Now button.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I get the tone every time I actually arrive at the little man icon......Traffic permitting, I will hit the "arriving now" button a few blocks from the little man icon


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

The tone only beeps when you're already at the pickup location or very close and you haven't hit Arriving now, when you hit arriving now a few blocks before getting to the spot then you won't hear the sound. Like uber sonic said it's just a reminder that you didn't press arriving now


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> The tone only beeps when you're already at the pickup location or very close and you haven't hit Arriving now, when you hit arriving now a few blocks before getting to the spot then you won't hear the sound. Like uber sonic said it's just a reminder that you didn't press arriving now


Ahhhh! Thx for the clear explanation. And it actually makes sense.


----------

